# Boudoir portfolio building



## JustJazzie

I've been practically harassing the universe for a chance to shoot a boudoir session. Ive asked all my friends, and though they say they are interested- time is hard to come by so it hasn't happened.

I got a message last night saying that a friend of a friend wants to "hire" me to do a boudoir session, based off of seeing some work of questionable quality. It was my first time trying out my studio strobes. I had 5 kids making ruckus in the background and the subject barely brushed her hair. At least I know her standards are low right?!....

A few things concern me-
1) Supposedly she just "paid a boatload" for a boudoir session in town, and though she liked them she wants another session already. I am wondering if that is any sort of red flag I should be concerned about.

2) I am a little nervous about shooting boudoir for a stranger. I know even if I don't charge, that I would need a modeling release. Are there any decent free ones out there? Since I don't plan to charge, I don't want to invest a lot of money into this.

3) She says she is willing to pay, but I would rather not accept money at this point in time. Can I "require" her to hire professional hair and makeup for this? Or is that too demanding for a free shoot? (Especially considering the examples she has seen were such low quality.)

4)It seems like every niche of photography has its own set of "CYA" protocol, and boudoir seems to be extra sensitive in nature- Is there anything else I don't know that I need to know or consider before I make contact with her?

Thanks in advance for any advice you are able to offer!


----------



## ronlane

I wouldn't be concerned about #1.

On #2, I would google but there are plenty of free model releases.

#3, I know you don't want to charge her but how about YOU find the hair and MUA and charge the client what you will be charged for the hair and MUA. Then you are sure that this part is taken care of.


----------



## JustJazzie

ronlane said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about #1.
> 
> On #2, I would google but there are plenty of free model releases.
> 
> #3, I know you don't want to charge her but how about YOU find the hair and MUA and charge the client what you will be charged for the hair and MUA. Then you are sure that this part is taken care of.



2) Yes, I could google but I have no idea which ones are actually worth the ink its printed with. Im hoping someone with a bit more experience would be able to point me in a decent direction.

3) I am concerned with charging because I don't have insurance, and don't want to be seen as a "business" I am hoping that by not accepting currency that I would be covered at least a tiny bit???.....


----------



## Braineack

You didnt have to start this thread to to make me feel bad about declining to pose for a boudoir session for you...


----------



## tirediron

1.  Hard to say, some people just enjoy showing off, or, maybe the "boatload" didn't get her what she wanted.  Either way, as Ron said, for a no-charge shoot, I wouldn't worry about it.  What's the worst she can happen?  She asks for a refund? 

2.  Yes, you do!  I would think of it as a TFP shoot rather than a free shoot.  I would also stress that to the client; it adds at least a small perception of value to the undertaking.  Here's what I use for TFP work, it's pretty generic and with only minor tweaking, should work for you:

Agreement and Release

This is a work for time agreement between
J. Jazzie Esq. (“The Photographer”)
and

__________________________________________ (“The Model”) agree to a non-monetary exchange of time for services in the following manner:  In exchange for acting as a model for a mutually agreeable period, The Model will receive images as fully enhanced, digital files, in .jpg format suitable for printing at up to 8x10 inches.

The Photographer grants The Model unlimited non-commercial usage rights of the images in electronic or printed format for any purpose, including but not limited to social media, self-promotion and portfolios but no other rights. The Model acknowledges that The Photographer retains copyright to all images, and that they may not edit or alter the files in any way.

In addition to copyright, The Photographer retains the right to use the image for any non-commercial purpose including but not limited to social media, self-promotion, peer-review, and portfolio.

The Model is responsible for hair-styling, make-up, and clothing choices. The Photographer will retain the right to make the final decision as to which image(s) are selected for processing and delivery to The Model.



Agreed to on  ___________________________  _____________________________________
         Date           J Jazzie Esq.


__________________________________________  
       Model       

3.  I wouldn't; I think this might put too high an expecation on the end result, and if it's not what you want, she could (worst-case) be fairly vocal around town about the shoot.  Instead I would ask her to arrive H/MU ("H-moo") ready.  Tell her if she wants to bring a stylist or MUA with her, that's fine, and you can also recommend someone (if you can) but that's an arrangment between them.

4.  Stress that this is a trade shoot, her time, your skills, and you're looking to experiment with some different lighting/posing/whatever techniques, and that you won't make any promises about the end result.  Make sure you meet ahead of time to discuss the shoot, ask what she wants in terms of images ("porno" nude, tasteful nude, clothed, etc), and try and gauge her as person.  If you get a serious <female dog> vibe, walk away, you don't need the aggro!

5.  Good luck.


----------



## tirediron

JustJazzie said:


> ...3) I am concerned with charging because I don't have insurance, and don't want to be seen as a "business" I am hoping that by not accepting currency that I would be covered at least a tiny bit???.....


Do you have an established business?  If not, and if you're not charging than this_ should_ be considered a hobby activity, however, if you're doing it in your home, call your insurance agent and ask!


----------



## Vtec44

1.  I'm assuming she had a session with another photographer and would like to do another session with you?

2.  IMHO, model release is a must especially if you're going to use it to build your portfolio.  However, some females are not comfortable with you showing these boudoir photos to the world, or even privately to strangers.  How you display your images and the wording in your release can be tricky.  I'm not helpful in this area but it's something to think about.  

3.  Professional hair and make up is a must, especially if you're using these for your portfolio.  In addition, it makes your clients look and feel good about themselves.  For female, looking and feeling good is important.  It's even more so when shooting this type of intimate photos.  

4.  Hello!  Wardrobe!!!


----------



## JustJazzie

Braineack said:


> You didnt have to start this thread to to make me feel bad about declining to pose for a boudoir session for you...


Don't worry, there's no hard feelings. Take solice in the fact that you aren't the only friend who never has time to hire a sitter so we can Take questionable photographs together. I understand. Life is busy. Cats and kids seem to require too much time. ;-)


tirediron said:


> 1.  Hard to say, some people just enjoy showing off, or, maybe the "boatload" didn't get her what she wanted.  Either way, as Ron said, for a no-charge shoot, I wouldn't worry about it.  What's the worst she can happen?  She asks for a refund?
> 
> 2.  Yes, you do!  I would think of it as a TFP shoot rather than a free shoot.  I would also stress that to the client; it adds at least a small perception of value to the undertaking.  Here's what I use for TFP work, it's pretty generic and with only minor tweaking, should work for you:
> 
> Agreement and Release
> 
> This is a work for time agreement between
> J. Jazzie Esq. (“The Photographer”)
> and
> 
> __________________________________________ (“The Model”) agree to a non-monetary exchange of time for services in the following manner:  In exchange for acting as a model for a mutually agreeable period, The Model will receive images as fully enhanced, digital files, in .jpg format suitable for printing at up to 8x10 inches.
> 
> The Photographer grants The Model unlimited non-commercial usage rights of the images in electronic or printed format for any purpose, including but not limited to social media, self-promotion and portfolios but no other rights. The Model acknowledges that The Photographer retains copyright to all images, and that they may not edit or alter the files in any way.
> 
> In addition to copyright, The Photographer retains the right to use the image for any non-commercial purpose including but not limited to social media, self-promotion, peer-review, and portfolio.
> 
> The Model is responsible for hair-styling, make-up, and clothing choices. The Photographer will retain the right to make the final decision as to which image(s) are selected for processing and delivery to The Model.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed to on  ___________________________  _____________________________________
> Date           J Jazzie Esq.
> 
> 
> __________________________________________
> Model
> 
> 3.  I wouldn't; I think this might put too high an expecation on the end result, and if it's not what you want, she could (worst-case) be fairly vocal around town about the shoot.  Instead I would ask her to arrive H/MU ("H-moo") ready.  Tell her if she wants to bring a stylist or MUA with her, that's fine, and you can also recommend someone (if you can) but that's an arrangment between them.
> 
> 4.  Stress that this is a trade shoot, her time, your skills, and you're looking to experiment with some different lighting/posing/whatever techniques, and that you won't make any promises about the end result.  Make sure you meet ahead of time to discuss the shoot, ask what she wants in terms of images ("porno" nude, tasteful nude, clothed, etc), and try and gauge her as person.  If you get a serious <female dog> vibe, walk away, you don't need the aggro!
> 
> 5.  Good luck.


 Ahh! Thank you. Tfp does make so much More sense! And thanks so much for the sample agreement. 

No I am In no way a business, and I have no desire to change that anytime soon.  

I will definitely meet her for coffee or something before committing to anything!


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> 1.  I'm assuming she had a session with another photographer and would like to do another session with you?
> 
> 2.  IMHO, model release is a must especially if you're going to use it to build your portfolio.  However, some females are not comfortable with you showing these boudoir photos to the world, or even privately to strangers.  How you display your images and the wording in your release can be tricky.  I'm not helpful in this area but it's something to think about.
> 
> 3.  Professional hair and make up is a must, especially if you're using these for your portfolio.  In addition, it makes your clients look and feel good about themselves.  For female, looking and feeling good is important.  It's even more so when shooting this type of intimate photos.
> 
> 4.  Hello!  Wardrobe!!!


Yes. I feel like with everything I have seen and researched that professional H&M is so vital to a super successful shoot, that even though its TFP, I don't even want to "waste" my time if it isn't done correctly. I feel like I will never get the images that I am going for if it ISNT done. So while I understand that it might make the shoot have higher expectations, I will never REACH those high expectations if I DON'T start asking that it be done. Does that make sense?

I am still having to hire a sitter or give up family time in order to do this so I would like to make the most of it even if it is "just a hobby".......


----------



## Vtec44

Yep, I'm unapologetic and demanding  it comes to spending my time on a project, free or paid.  My time is valuable, so is my reputation.


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> Yep, I'm unapologetic and demanding  it comes to spending my time on a project, free or paid.  My time is valuable, so is my reputation.


I don't really require those things from friends,  because frankly, it's hard and I wouldn't want to affect the friendship. I feel like if I'm doing it for a stranger though, it could be justified. *shrug*


----------



## Vtec44

JustJazzie said:


> I don't really require those things from friends,  because frankly, it's hard and I wouldn't want to affect the friendship. I feel like if I'm doing it for a stranger though, it could be justified. *shrug*



I totally understand 

Ever since I made the decision to do this as a business I stopped doing favors and discounts for friends.  Some people see it as arrogance, but I see it as perceived value.  I don't want people to think that they can get my services at a discounted rate.  I don't want my clients to know that what they paid so much for can be had at a much lower rate.  I don't want to be known as a discounted photographer among my friends.  Every referred client will expect some sort of a discount.  I want people to know that I'm not cheap but the experience with me is unique.  However, if you're not planning to do it as a business then it's different.   Obviously to each their own, and there's no 1 right way of doing anything.


----------



## JustJazzie

Vtec44 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really require those things from friends,  because frankly, it's hard and I wouldn't want to affect the friendship. I feel like if I'm doing it for a stranger though, it could be justified. *shrug*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand
> 
> Ever since I made the decision to do this as a business I stopped doing favors and discounts for friends.  Some people see it as arrogance, but I see it as perceived value.  I don't want people to think that they can get my services at a discounted rate.  I don't want my clients to know that what they paid so much for can be had at a much lower rate.  I don't want to be known as a discounted photographers among my friends.  Every referred client will expect some sort of a discount.  I want people to know that I'm not cheap but the experience with me is unique.  However, if you're not planning to do it as a business then it's different.   Obviously to each their own, and there's no 1 right way of doing anything.
Click to expand...


I don't mind doing photos for friends! I enjoy it actually, andI view it as a "gift." I am not great with giving retail presents, but I am great with giving time to those I care about. I think thats what makes me feel like the way I handle this a little more complicated. I do not have a business, but I still value my time, and if I put effort in for a stranger then I DO want something in return. (that being, the best images I can possibly capture.) 

I also sometime dream, that in the far future- when the kids take up less of my time that perhaps I WOULD like to start up a boudior business so I am very slowly, portfolio building with a distant goal in mind. In a small town like this, that reputation starts now. I want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## Vtec44

JustJazzie said:


> In a small town like this, that reputation starts now. I want to make sure I get it right.



Yep, and don't be afraid to make sure to get it right!


----------



## CCericola

Just a side note. Model release laws vary by state so you want one tailored to your area to avoid holes. ASMP has some very detailed model releases. I suggest taking that to a lawyer in your area and have them tweak it for you. It costs much less to have them edit a release than write one from scratch.


----------



## dennybeall

ANYTIME you get a slight feeling that something may not be right it's best to protect yourself. I would run a security video camera the entire time this person was on premises. Just in the background with sound. I'd also make sure there was another female in the room or at least in the area.

"Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean somebody is not out to get you!"


----------

